# Sabre 408 and Aspire



## Prism (Jan 6, 2011)

Can a Gerber Sabre 408 run Aspire software? I'd really like to use the Z on this machine for more than just Gerber's stupid V carving. 

I want 3D!


----------



## Capecarver (Dec 26, 2010)

Most folks I know are running the more powerful (and expensive) EnRoute or ArtCam. 

But my understanding is that Aspire _will_ run the Sabre, that it has an easier learning curve than EnRoute or ArtCam, and you can download a free trial version to check it out.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Aspire won't run anything at all, it is not CAM software. Aspire creates tool paths, same with Artcam. I have both.

You can make a design in Aspire 3 to use with Mach 3 or most any other Post processor. But it does not run a machine in any way.

I don't see Sabre listed as post processor in Aspire 3. Which do you use and I will check if Aspire will create a tool path for it. Of course you can create a pure generic G-code file with Aspire, that may work.


----------



## Dropout (Jan 30, 2011)

Aspire does not have a post for the Gerber Sabre. The Sabre does have the ability to run with G-Code, but it is limited.


----------



## SignSam (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Just wanted to say hi.

I too have a Gerber 408. I have a problem with my machine. I start doing a job then the router just forgets where it is. It will start cutting over parts already cut and then having to try again. I am not talking worn lead screws here, I am talking over the whole sheet.


----------



## Dropout (Jan 30, 2011)

What program are you using for design?

What program are you using for running the router?

Have you checked all the cables?

Is this a recent problem? If so, for how long did things work fine?



SignSam said:


> Hey Just wanted to say hi.
> 
> I too have a Gerber 408. I have a problem with my machine. I start doing a job then the router just forgets where it is. It will start cutting over parts already cut and then having to try again. I am not talking worn lead screws here, I am talking over the whole sheet.


----------



## DaveMath (Jul 28, 2011)

Most likely you have double lines on top of themselves from copy and pasting or if you shut the computer you run the router from off but that same file was left in the que. Artpath gives you little if any help in working with the toolpaths. Tried to use straight gcode on it but it only worked on the most basic of toolpaths. We regret ever buying one at our shop.


----------

